

Backbone.js Patterns - slig
http://backbone-patterns.heroku.com/

======
stuffihavemade
It's strange to bring up the point of loading session info from a template
because "In scenarios where the latency is too high, the experience is simply
horrendous. Remember, fast is good. Users want fast.", but then say "On a
related note, I never find myself doing validations and that sort of thing on
the client, as I find it a pain in the ass to do the double work of checking
on both the server and the client. You should though handle errors coming from
the server (API) and be informative enough through error messages." Either
you're not checking anything until everything is posted back to the server, or
roundtripping to the server for every field. Either way, not doing any client
side validation is going to have a lot more noticable effect on UX than
grabbing session info directly.

------
jrussbowman
I starred the article for later reading on google Reader as it looks
interesting. I had to do this instead of reading it now because whatever
javascript is being used for paging makes it unreadable on my android phone.
Text won't scroll, and swipes just show the next page.

~~~
julioody
Yeah, sorry about that. I'm using deck.js for it (for the sake of making it
easy to create the "interactive" view explanation).

To the best of my knowledge, it won't Just Work™ on mobiles. So yes, read on a
desktop computer.

